
Could Social Media See the End of Google’s PageRank? - markbao
http://mashable.com/2008/07/02/google-pagerank/
======
froo
Short answer? No.

Given the fickleness of a lot of the users on some social media sites - the
results can and probably will get skewed.

For example, if I were a young girl and wanting to look for information about
proms - I wouldnt want to be faced with the prospect of seeing this guy.
<http://imagebackup.net/images/wwckh7rbdngcggmrtmjb.jpg> which originally came
from <http://digg.com/people/Prom_ya_digg>

I think at last count, that had around 20,000 Diggs.

Then if we were to search for someone looking for a computer, using the Digg
analogy again, it would have you believe that the only computers left are
Apples.

I like Apple, dont get me wrong - but fanboyism is rampant on social media
sites - so the results will always be not a true representation of the people
of the Internet, or even close to it.

